# Undecided: 06 SW Roubaix or 07 Tarmac Pro



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Went today to ride the Tarmac w/ all intentions on purchasing but while there the owner had me ride the S Works Roubaix. Man the SW Roubaix was one sweet ride, the only thing is not to crazy about the look, but the price is almost to good to pass up. I'm 42 and at the time have no plans of racing, although do ride with group mostly who do race and still like being competitive, but weekends are more distance rides avg 60-80 mi. Now I do like the look of the 07 Roubaix's but then again for the price of pro can actually get the 06 SW Roubaix cheaper.
Some input would be greatly appreciated, should I just get over the fact of appearance and get alot more for my money w/ the SW Roubaix model. Tarmac was sweet and extremly responsive but overal ride didn't match the SW Roubaix. 
Also how much of difference is there going to be btwn Sw Roubaix compared to the plain Roubaix Pro


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

i would go with the 06 roubaix. I think the bike is killer. Also im sure the components are much nicer than that of the Tarmac Pro. 

SW roubaix all the way.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Also how much of difference is there going to be btwn Sw Roubaix compared to the plain Roubaix Pro


FWIW, I'm pretty sure the '07 Roubaix Pro/Expert use the '06 Roubaix S-Works frame.

_Edit: whoops...sorry they don't. '06 S-Works is Fact 9r; '07 Pro/Expert are 8r and clearly differerent._


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Similar situation - went on to buy the '07 Roubaix Expert and took home the '06 Pro at a $1,200 price reduction and full Dura Ace. What a sweeeet ride.


----------



## rdschicago (Oct 30, 2006)

Very similar situation . . . just picked up the '06 Pro for $1,600 off of the $4,400 list. Intended to buy an '06 Expert, but that discount was just too much to pass up. If they are giving you only $600 off of the '06 SW, I think you can do better. Even Kozy Cycles in Chicago has it advertised for $800 off I believe. They want to move their '06 stock. Winter is here!

Let us know what happens.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks for all the input. They are actually reducing the 06 SW Roubaix more than 600. Walk out price, tax everything was 4480. first price was 4800 then when he found out wife was purchasing the 07 Ruby Pro dropped it down again. thinking about going back today or Monday to ride both again, I'll take my shoes and other gear. rode them both before in street clothes, with platform pedals. hate the drive up takes me almost 2 hrs. ride time.
When they start throwing those numbers around makes it tough..
The 07 Roubaix's well Pro & Expert body stylre changed more towards the Tarmac look, 
Dr.John u indicated 07's using 06 Sw , are you saying structural process b/c appearance changed,
I'll let you know what I decided.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Dr.John u indicated 07's using 06 Sw , are you saying structural process b/c appearance changed


 Sorry about that. Not sure why I thought that. I thought one '07 non-S-Works top of the line was getting the '06 S-Works frame, but I'm clearly mistaken.

You guys are getting steals on the '06 Pros. When I was shopping last Winter, I just couldn't justify the added expense for the Pro and went with the Expert double. The have the same frame (yes, this I'm sure  ) Almost 4000 miles later, my Expert is now nearly a Pro. And not a single problem.

cycle_doc, you can't go wrong with whichever you pick. I think the new frame is gorgeous, but I'd probably go with an '06 S-Works.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Try to forget the parts for just a minute. The 07 is built in the Az1 construction method - same as the 06 SW Tarmac SL. This build method has filtered down to the 07 SW Roubaix, 07 Roubaix Pro & Expert and the 07 Tarmac Pro. This is a lighter, stronger method, and IMHO the look is much improved for the top three Roubiax models - check the top tube/head tube junction for instance. The arched TT is also very swanky.

The difference in components from the 06 SW Roubaix to 07 Pro are not great. You lose the DA brakes, cassette and frt der, and the wheels are different, but the Rovals are lighter than the DAs and just as nice.

Have fun!


----------



## roubaixowner (Sep 22, 2006)

I think that you are getting a killer deal on the 06 SW, they are great bikes. I just bought an 05 Roubaix comp for $1,699 and could not be happier. For your level and for what you describe you want to do with it. The 06 SW will exceed your expectations.


----------



## dtelson (Jul 10, 2006)

I race an 05 Roubaix Pro. It kicks ass. I broke the frame in a freak jam in the back wheel. A rock got jammed in the back wheel and mashed the frame. Anyhow, I will wait for an 07 SW roubaix and race it like a mo fo next year. BTW: Tom Boonen will race that frame too for 07! Quick step signed up with Specialized. Don't let anyone tell you the Roubaix line is not race ready. It just holds a line more steady than the Tarmac. Both Bikes Fly! Tarmac corners a bit quicker but I throw my roubaix around corners with no problem. Now with Tom B riding one, my friends can stop picking at me for racing a rig that is not race approved. Yea right. Did I mention it is very comfortable? The bike rocks. For 07 the SW and Pro are the "new geometry" The others are essentially the 06 geometry. Good luck with your 06 SW. All these designs are just fine.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*It races*

Y'all probably know this but Ned Overend won the CO state champ road race on a Roubaix in 2004, when he was 49 years old. I don't know if they even had the SWorks model then. It can race. 

I ride an 04 Comp with 25mm wide tires, mostly on country rides, and love it. For the 2 weeks a year I get into shape, it feels fast too.


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*SW Roubaix 06*

This will be remembered as the best bike Specialized ever made. Light, stiff where it counts, super comfortable. Just swap the fork for something lighter, and you're good to race or cruise.

Why they had to put fugly seat-stays, a bent top tube, and proprietary bottom brackets on such a nice bike? Who knows. Marketing probably. 

Michael
----------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

dtelson said:


> For 07 the SW and Pro are the "new geometry" The others are essentially the 06 geometry. Good luck with your 06 SW. All these designs are just fine.


 What do you mean by "new geometry" on the S-works and Pro. I just glanced over the geometry for the 07 bikes and ALL the Roubaix bikes appear to have the exact SAME geometry.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

toyota said:


> What do you mean by "new geometry" on the S-works and Pro. I just glanced over the geometry for the 07 bikes and ALL the Roubaix bikes appear to have the exact SAME geometry.


I think he's referring to the new curved tubes similar to the tarmac on the '07 models. Could be wrong though.

Cycle_Doc, I have an'06 Roubaix Expert. The ride is incredible, and the geometry is a non-issue in regard to fast group rides and the occasional crit. I think it's actually a plus not to have to deal with a twitchy bike for once. You really cant go wrong with the Roubaix.


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

cyclesanity said:


> Similar situation - went on to buy the '07 Roubaix Expert and took home the '06 Pro at a $1,200 price reduction and full Dura Ace. What a sweeeet ride.


I got a similar price break on an '06 Roubaix Pro back in August, and I couldn't be happier. The '07s are gorgeously painted (though I don't like the curved top tube much), but I love the matte black stealth look of the '06. And it rides like a dream.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

sitzpickel said:


> This will be remembered as the best bike Specialized ever made. Light, stiff where it counts, super comfortable. Just swap the fork for something lighter, and you're good to race or cruise.
> 
> Why they had to put fugly seat-stays, a bent top tube, and proprietary bottom brackets on such a nice bike? Who knows. Marketing probably.
> 
> ...


Those things you think are ugly make the new bike beautiful compared to the previous version -- beauty, eye of the beholder, that stuff.

The proprietary BB can be gotten around by buying a frameset and building as you like. This will take away one of the great features of the bike -- the crank/BB is only 600 +/- grams and is 15% stiffer than a DA crank. It is also very nice looking. These changes were NOT about marketing, unless you consider a lighter, faster, stiffer, better looking bike a marketing ploy.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Well first off would like to send out thanks to everyone who replied. Finally went ahead and purchased the SW Roubaix, had him put it on hold couple weeks ago and just picked it up yesterday. Haven't had the opportunity to ride yet, but planning to do so today. The only problem so far was I needed shorter stem and he didn't have it in so he put the cheepest multi stem comp road I think, and ordered the other. I tellyou the multi stem is a pretty cleaver design. hell the pro model one is lighter than the SW carbon one, may just end up ordering one of those and using it. post again after couple of rides


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 13, 2006)

If anyone is looking for an 06 Roubaix SW, one of the bike stores here in town has one (56cm) on clearance for 3,599. It's a steal, I'd been eyeing it for a while but got a steal on an 07 Pro.


----------

